# Cremello Dun VS Cremello



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

A foal I am expecting out of "my" cremello mare is supposedly going to be one of four possible colors - palomino, dunalino, cremello and cremello dun. 

I'd like to know, from a superficial and a genetic standpoint; what's the difference between these two colors?

Picture visuals wouldn't be hated ;-)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

The cremello/cremello dun, that is. I know I said it in my titled but wasn't sure if the body of my post would be confusing.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Genetically, the only difference is that one is carrying the dun gene and the other is not. From a superficial standpoint, I don't think you'd really see any difference between a cremello and a cremello dun. So really, not something that really matters unless you end up breeding the resulting foal and want to know what s/he could possibly produce


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

That is what I thought! Thank you for the response.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Some double dilutes do show a slightly darker dorsal, but it can be REALLY hard to see.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What color is the sire?

Visually, you probably won't be able to tell any difference. You'd have to test to be sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

